# Microsoft recommending uninstallation of patch



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2839011

They are recommending users uninstall MS13-036, it's causing blue screens. They have pulled it as well, will rerelease when fixed.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Odd. My PC received Security Update (2823324) on April 10 as part of Microsoft's monthly updates. Have not experienced any of the symptoms nor have I received any warning from Microsoft.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

I too have it installed and haven't seen any problems.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If all systems blue screened, it wouldn't have been released with the issue in the first case. Just passing on their recommendation.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> If all systems blue screened, it wouldn't have been released with the issue in the first case. Just passing on their recommendation.


thing is Kaspersky AV is specifically mentioned in the procedure, might only be affecting machines with that installed. I am using Trend Micro and have not seen the problem


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> thing is Kaspersky AV is specifically mentioned in the procedure, might only be affecting machines with that installed. I am using Trend Micro and have not seen the problem


You're probably right.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That is one symptom, but the blue screen issue is not dependent on Kaspersky. The patch is causing multiple issues. 

And an email did go out, but you have to sign up for security bulletin notifications.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> That is one symptom, but the blue screen issue is not dependent on Kaspersky. The patch is causing multiple issues.
> 
> And an email did go out, but you have to sign up for security bulletin notifications.


I am signed up, none of my machines are experiencing the reported issue and one of them is a dedicated online gaming machine, so not going to bother with uninstalling it. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine installed this update this morning, and it rebooted, got to the Windows screen, then rebooted about 5 times before it finally booted up. I am removing it now, as recommended, before something bad happens on the next reboot. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting this notice. This installed yesterday on both machines - mine and my wife's. No apparent problem, but why take a chance? It was easy to uninstall since the machines were running and nothing had installed after it.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Havent installed patches for almost a year. Auto Update is turned off. Never really understood why people flock and do this. If your computer is running perfect why would you risk messing it up ? Been running a personal PC since the 70's Once you have the programs you like working and a stable PC leave it alone. Unless your a glutent that is always installing programs and downloading things you shouldnt be.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rickt1962 said:


> Havent installed patches for almost a year. Auto Update is turned off. Never really understood why people flock and do this. If your computer is running perfect why would you risk messing it up ? Been running a personal PC since the 70's Once you have the programs you like working and a stable PC leave it alone. Unless your a glutent that is always installing programs and downloading things you shouldnt be.


Windows updates are needed to patch "new" security flaws and/or fix bugs in the system. Antivirus software works fine when initially installed but needs updating for the same reasons. Or do you have your antivirus updates turned off as well? :sure:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Uninstalled- just need to do reboot.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

advantage to "download but let me choose".. usually a week or so behind


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It's been four days since my PC received Security Update (2823324). Still not having any issues.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rickt1962 said:


> Havent installed patches for almost a year. Auto Update is turned off. Never really understood why people flock and do this. If your computer is running perfect why would you risk messing it up ? Been running a personal PC since the 70's Once you have the programs you like working and a stable PC leave it alone. Unless your a glutent that is always installing programs and downloading things you shouldnt be.


Not installing security patches is a bad idea. Running unpatched browsers, unpatched Flash/Java (if installed at all), all it takes is a bad ad, even on a trusted site, and could be too late.

One time at work, I had UNC'd into a systems drive, saw a lnk file in Explorer. By then it was too late (no clicking necessary), as they weren't as good about pushing out patches as they should have been.

A developer at work ran into issues with the patch.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks dpeters11!
I received my new system last Monday 4-8 and after attempting to install a dual-boot Win7-64 system I was receiving one of the symptoms mentioned in MS's article. Eventually worked my way around it using EasyBCD, but I'll bet this update (now removed) was at the root of my problems.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Microsoft has released a new package, 2840149 to replace 2823324. Uninstallation of the old patch before installing the new one is not required, but recommended by Microsoft.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Got it this morning along with 2 others. I got 5 yesterday that took an eternity to install.
Thanks again for the updates.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Microsoft has released a new package, 2840149 to replace 2823324. Uninstallation of the old patch before installing the new one is not required, but recommended by Microsoft.


Never experienced any issues with 2823324 after it was installed. This morning my PC received 2840149 but didn't get a recommendation from Microsoft to uninstall 2823324.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It wouldn't uninstall on it's own, it was a recommendation in their kb article.

I know some people that did have issues, but Brazil was hardest hit.


----------

